# Anyone selling their car?



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

We are looking to buy a cheap second hand car out here as we are finding car hire too expensive for long term use it's fine in low season but it's a lot when it is high season.

Let me know if you are selling one or if you know someone who is or a good company to go to.

Thank you,
Claire


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Just out of curiosity and to help others on here, where in Spain and how cheap?

In Spain you dont get such a thing as a cheap car… I bought a dog-mobil recently - just an old runabout for use when going to carrefour with their trolly rage clients, and to take dogs out in… I think in the UK I would have picked this up for about 900 but here nearly 2500!


----------



## calum700 (Nov 4, 2011)

Where is Mijas area and cheap as is under €4000 x


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

calum700 said:


> Where is Mijas area and cheap as is under €4000 x



Confusing, for anyone who doesn't know, I think Calum and Claire are a couple!!!!

Did you not take your own car over then?

Second hand cars (and everything second hand) is much more expensive in Spain than in the UK. You'll see plenty advertised in the local papers - though you'd have to find a way to satisfy yourself that the car was legit - not stolen, no outstanding finance, etc.

There's also a sale section on Facebook called Floggy costadelsol - or something similar - sure you can find it!


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi sorry I was signed in as Calum rather than myself! Yes we are engaged lol

No couldn't take our car with us as it was on finance and not allowed to take it out the country for more then 90 days. If we bought a car in Uk to take here we need to own it for at least 6 months.....

Car hire is too expensive so just looking at possibly buying.

Thanks,
Claire


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

try looking on segundamano .es: anuncios gratis para comprar y vender. Compraventa de pisos, coches, portátiles, móviles.
It's a 2nd hand site that has private sellers and dealers, we found our car on there.


----------



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, I am British and I am selling an immaculate red Mini Cooper, (with black and white checkered roof) year 2004, hardly used and very low mileage. I am selling it as we never use it. It will have the ITV (MOT) next week and had a full service last week including new brake pads. /SNIP/


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Van how much are you selling it for? Private message me if you prefer.

Thanks,
Claire


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Claire11 said:


> Hi Van how much are you selling it for? Private message me if you prefer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Claire


yes, please continue any discussions by PM


----------

